# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Je kerstboom maakt niet altijd ziek

## FRANCOIS580

*Tijdens de eindejaarsperiode siert menig kerstboom onze huiskamers en zorgt zo voor gezelligheid en warmte. Aan dennenbomen en dennennaalden worden allerlei gunstige invloeden op je gezondheid toegeschreven, maar nu komen wetenschappers met de resultaten van een onderzoek op de proppen dat aantoont dat je kerstboom ook voor allerlei ongemakken zorgt, vooral dan op je ademhaling. 
Wat is nu precies de oorzaak van deze negatieve invloed op je gezondheid, en wat kun je er aan doen om deze gevolmgen zoveel mogelijk te beperken? Wat zijn daarentegen de gunstige effecten van dennen en dennennaalden en hoe kun je dit gebruiken om je gezondheid in stand te houden en zelfs te bevorderen?* 


*(Francois580)*


Wetenschappers aan de Medical University van New York onderzochten de invloed van kerstbomen op je gezondheid. Ze kwamen daarbij tot enkele opmerkelijke vaststellingen. Resultaten van deze onderzoeken werden recent bekendgemaakt, en daaruit blijkt dat kerstbomen honderden schimmels bevatten. En van schimmels is inderdaad geweten dat ze ons op termijn ziek kunnen maken.

Wetenschappers becijferden ook dat, wanneer je jouw kerstboom twee weken in je woonkamer laat staan, het aantal schadelijke schimmels binnenskamers toeneemt van 800 naar maar liefst 3000 per kubieke meter. En daar zijn zowel de dennennaalden als de stam van de dennenboom verantwoordelijk voor.


*Ademhalingsproblemen en slapeloosheid* 


Onderzoek bracht aan het licht dat deze schimmels in december het aantal patiënten met ernstige ademhalingsproblemen sterk de hoogte injagen. Symptomen zijn vermoeidheid zonder aanwijsbare oorzaak, pijn in de borststreek, verstopte sinussen, een jeukende neus en kortademigheid. Op ietwat langere termijn zijn de schimmels uit kerstbomen zelfs oorzaak van bronchitis en longontsteking. Heb je de laatste maand van het jaar last van deze symptomen, en heb je een echte kerstboom in je huiskamer, dan kan je die uiteraard door een kunstden vervangen. Gaat er voor jou niets boven een échte kerstboom, spoel dan je hem in huis haalt af met de tuinslang, en zet hem na kerstmis in de tuin*.../...* 

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...tijd-ziek.html

----------

